# very racist & homophobic family...



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

yesterday france was playing vs romania in euro 2016, my dad was counting how many black players france have and after the 6th or something he was like "this is africa actually". then after france scored their 2nd goal he was like "whites and blacks should be separated, look at these monkeys, they never get exhausted and they're always the tallest. this isn't fair"

today he was talking with my brother about the shooting in that club in usa and after a while of bashing on usa's gun laws, my brother found out that it was a gay club and he immediately said "this was actually a gay club!!! he did a good thing! good riddance!" and my dad said "what?? they were homosexuals??? yeah he definitely did good there."

... I need to get away from these white trash but I can't...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

O wow, sucks that we can't choose our blood relatives. I'm kinda ashamed of my family as well.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't understand racism or homophobia. I mean I hate a lot of people for various different reasons. However, telling people "I hate you" or "I'm better than you because of x" won't actually make the people you hate disappear they will still be there, so it seems pretty pointless to even say it. 

No matter how much some hates black people, it's not like calling then Ners is going to magically make them all want to move back to Africa and never come back again. Black people are gonna be on this Earth as long as the Earth exist and their isn't **** you can do about it. Calling people stupid and lazy won't magically make them smart and productive. I understand hate, I just don't understand the point in expressing it. 

I prefer to talk to the people I despise with kindness because then at least they might improve by .01% instead of creating more problems.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

"look at these monkeys they never get exahusted and they are always the tallest" jajajajajajajajajajaja, it was funny. Maybe they don't do it for real, you know?, maybe just as a joke or as a "guys talk".

And, if I remember some of your comments correctly, what are you complaining about?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Know that feeling. I hardly interact with any of my family outside the "nuclear unit," as it were (mother, father, siblings), for this reason. I gave up trying to reason with them years ago and being around them is just far too emotionally exhausting...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I totally get the things you say now.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

nubly said:


> I totally get the things you say now.


lol


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

People in my country always bash pro LGBT individuals, claiming that "there are worse problems in the country to deal with"..... They never make sense because actually homphobes are the only reason why LGBT rights is an issue.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

People are chock full of faulty thinking, none of us are immune. Your father is not perfect, he has views which conflict with your own.. but he is family. 

You don't have to agree with people to love them, or for that matter to live with them. And no matter how far away you move, there is always going to be a society filled with views that don't fit your own. 

If you can survive the hermit life, perhaps that is for you, I know it is what is best suited for me, because really, I have a hard time accepting the madness that we live in. Unfortunately, (rather fortunately) I have to provide for others beside myself.

One thing you will never find, is a society that agrees with you. 

It is the sad truth, I have had so many coworkers, who were great workers, and I found so many similarities to, but at the same time they are racist, or homophobic. All I can do is agree to disagree. I try to build off of what we all agree on, but there is always a roadblock. It is really sad, because I think we are all capable of so much more.

Imagine how lovely this world would be, if there was not hate.. It is such a shame, that such a place can not exist.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

zonebox said:


> People are chock full of faulty thinking, none of us are immune. Your father is not perfect, he has views which conflict with your own.. but he is family.
> 
> You don't have to agree with people to love them, or for that matter to live with them. And no matter how far away you move, there is always going to be a society filled with views that don't fit your own.
> 
> ...


You don't have to be a hermit or be afraid of your family members in order to keep your POVs. Specially in the 21st century.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Best to just ignore family members when they say things like that, especially with aggressive views because they can't be reasoned with.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

That's such a sad way to live. Glad their poisoned minds didn't pass down to you


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Chelsalina said:


> That's such a sad way to live. Glad their poisoned minds didn't pass down to you


LOL xD


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

2Milk said:


> LOL xD


I mean of course I have a poisoned mind but not in that way! There's a difference between trolling online and actually saying words out loud!


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Aren't you the a self proclaimed psychopath so why would any of that bother you?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Rickets said:


> Aren't you the a self proclaimed psychopath so why would any of that bother you?


not sure where you got that from


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Lady Aribeth has been rehabilitated , praise the Gods .


----------



## Chereogo (Mar 6, 2014)

Aribeth... shes so hot right now (said in the voice of Mugatu from Zoolander)


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

I bet they both whack off to Lesbian porn. Ignorant f**kheads. I really feel bad for you, having to endure such stupidity.

We shouldn't feel bad for who we are. Everyone is different. The world is WAY too overpopulated! HEY, we're almost doing the world a favour! More Gay people= Less chance of KIDS! So yes we can still have them.. but at least we wouldn't have them on ACCIDENT. Like most f**king kids are these days.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry My best friend is in a similar situation right now...she's been forced to live with some white trash family that calls their "best childhood friend" who happens to be black the n-slur. Will not even use his name. Ever. My friend doesn't even know his name. This kid has attempted suicide twice because he hates himself for being black. That's actually the worst thing I've ever heard.

They also _celebrated _the Orlando shooting because victims were both gay and latinx/hispanic. But they are also ranting about banning muslims because the shooter's name was Omar. And - bonus! - this is all part of the liberal agenda so the government can take all their guns. It's the whole package.

:frown2: We are both part of the LGBTQ+ community and that really did it for us.

Half my family is just like this, and people wonder why I've started disowning them?? My poor best friend doesn't have a choice in the matter, she has nowhere else to go, or she'd be out on the streets.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

xMissChloex said:


> I bet they both whack off to Lesbian porn. Ignorant f**kheads. .




Its not gay if they are both hot .


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Its not gay if they are both hot .


How is it not gay? It's still two women having sex.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, I'm really confused right now. Is this real life?


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Half my family is supposedly like this (on my fathers side). I never met them though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think someone hacked her account.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Lol at the comments


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Hmmm....wait....wut?

Me thinks....Dafuq? I'm not touching this with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

2Milk said:


> I don't understand racism or homophobia. I mean I hate a lot of people for various different reasons. However, telling people "I hate you" or "I'm better than you because of x" won't actually make the people you hate disappear they will still be there, so it seems pretty pointless to even say it.
> 
> No matter how much some hates black people, it's not like calling then Ners is going to magically make them all want to move back to Africa and never come back again. Black people are gonna be on this Earth as long as the Earth exist and their isn't **** you can do about it. Calling people stupid and lazy won't magically make them smart and productive. I understand hate, I just don't understand the point in expressing it.
> 
> I prefer to talk to the people I despise with kindness because then at least they might improve by .01% instead of creating more problems.


Smart post.



zonebox said:


> People are chock full of faulty thinking, none of us are immune. Your father is not perfect, he has views which conflict with your own.. but he is family.
> 
> You don't have to agree with people to love them, or for that matter to live with them. And no matter how far away you move, there is always going to be a society filled with views that don't fit your own.
> 
> ...


I think OP's primary issue is that it's her father and she feels stuck. Co-workers and such are probably not too serious, and you can make an issue more easily if it's a spouse or children.



gisellemarx said:


> I'm so sorry My best friend is in a similar situation right now...she's been forced to live with some white trash family that calls their "best childhood friend" who happens to be black the n-slur. Will not even use his name. Ever. My friend doesn't even know his name. This kid has attempted suicide twice because he hates himself for being black. That's actually the worst thing I've ever heard.
> 
> They also _celebrated _the Orlando shooting because victims were both gay and latinx/hispanic. But they are also ranting about banning muslims because the shooter's name was Omar. And - bonus! - this is all part of the liberal agenda so the government can take all their guns. It's the whole package.
> 
> ...


That all sucks. I've predominantly disowned my family for more than a handful of reasons.



TheInvisibleHand said:


> Its not gay if they are both hot .


Lool, mostly necro-bumping the thread for this.



xMissChloex said:


> How is it not gay? It's still two women having sex.


He's joking........ so we hope.


----------

